# Need Help in OC.



## Game_Reaper (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi Guy's.

I need help in OC my machine. I'm new to OC so i have no idea about it. I googled it and came to know that OC is done by increasing the voltage of the cpu and the Mhz of the processor. I want to know how the calculation for FSB x multiplier is done and how to calculate the basic setting for OC.

My PC Spec
||Intel i7 950 3.2 ghz|Asus Rampage 3 extreme | 4GBCorsair Vengance|
Segate Barracuda 1 TB 7200 |Cooler master Elite power 460W (old PSU)|CM Haf 932 full tower| Galaxy 9800 gt 1gb low power edition| Corsair H100 for Cpu cooling.

The Mother board Bios has a preinstall configuration of OC the processor to 3.6ghz and 3.85 hz but I want to know how the setting are calculated.

P.S I'm a  hardcore gamer and I also do some multitasking 

thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## ArjunKiller (Mar 27, 2012)

Change PSU first.


----------



## Game_Reaper (Mar 27, 2012)

Sry, I Forgot to mention that in my previous post I'm planning for a upgrade Corsair ax750.


----------



## Skynaveen (Mar 27, 2012)

No need to overclock an i7 just enable turboboost (auto oc at the time of need). Get yourself a good graphics card first, then you will have no need to overclock. 

 BTW dont increase the voltage unless you really know what you are doing.

About the clock speed:
       FSB * multiplier = Clock speed

If you want to overclock just overclock the graphics card. It is really easy and can be done with software like Rivatuner and MSI Kombustor.


----------

